# Suddenly getting error 502



## Cloudchaser (Jan 1, 2009)

1 JAN, 4:30am Eastern.  Suddenly I'm instantly getting "Error 502 The server is currently having difficulty responding to all requests" when I try to go to any page on FA, even though it was working fine in the last half hour.  What's wrong?  I checked the Site Status forum and there's nothing about this latest outage there

It's a Happy Fucking New Year


----------



## cujoe_da_man (Jan 1, 2009)

there's nothing wrong... this is routine... didn't you know?


----------



## Hydramon (Jan 1, 2009)

I got this too. :S


----------



## LupisLupine (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'm getting the same response too.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 1, 2009)

Just chill guys.
Go get some chips and something to drink. :]


----------



## cujoe_da_man (Jan 1, 2009)

it's only a test


----------



## da-fox (Jan 1, 2009)

Hum.. the good question is... What are we doing on FA at 4:30am during the new year?
hehehe.....
Well... new year is boring so...


----------



## cujoe_da_man (Jan 1, 2009)

actually, I just got home a half hour before it went down, so I have no reason to sleep yet... and what do I do when FA goes down?  I go out and .... oh look... something shiny *runs away*


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 1, 2009)

da-fox said:


> Hum.. the good question is... What are we doing on FA at 4:30am during the new year?
> hehehe.....
> Well... new year is boring so...



My time with my company was cut short, sadly.
So that's why I'm here... :c


----------



## cujoe_da_man (Jan 1, 2009)

don't panic... that's what the Kernal is for


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 1, 2009)

Now it says FA is offline!






*By the way, Happy New Years to the rest of ya!*


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 1, 2009)

No its the end of the world...

*bets $5 it be back on in less then 1 day*


----------



## failcakes (Jan 1, 2009)

da-fox said:


> Hum.. the good question is... What are we doing on FA at 4:30am during the new year?
> hehehe.....
> Well... new year is boring so...



I was laughing my ass off at Deezlberries' Animations, when suddenly, BOOM.

All gone.


----------



## cujoe_da_man (Jan 1, 2009)

yay!  now we can go to bed and sleep better knowing it's offline


----------



## da-fox (Jan 1, 2009)

Word from Admin:
Unplanned Outage: 2009-01-01
The mainsite was getting 502's.

This is because the database server seems to have crapped itself. It's not responding to pings.

Since I don't have access to the database server, we'll have to wait for someone who does.

In the meantime, I took the site offline.

Have a happy new year, fuzzies.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jan 1, 2009)

*sees the offline message*

What, no Fenderbutt?


----------



## Kajet (Jan 1, 2009)

O NOEZ! FA IS DOWN (again)?!?! THE WORLD IS COMING TO AN END!!!


----------



## cujoe_da_man (Jan 1, 2009)

damn, no FA now, time to go look up porn *giggles*


----------



## net-cat (Jan 1, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=33927

Gah. I'm going to go drink until the BAC counter overflows and I'm sober again.


----------



## cutekitty (Jan 1, 2009)

Y2K, Y2K!!!...... just.... 9 years late.....


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 1, 2009)

cutekitty said:


> Y2K, Y2K!!!...... just.... 9 years late.....


 
Lol


----------



## Range (Jan 1, 2009)

*L.O.L. Not even 6 hours into the new year, and FA is already down XD*​


----------



## Nightingalle (Jan 1, 2009)

Range said:


> *L.O.L. Not even 6 hours into the new year, and FA is already down XD*​



XD Surely, this is a bad sign, no?


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jan 1, 2009)

Forgot to account for the leap second in thr site code, did you?


----------



## cutekitty (Jan 1, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> XD Surely, this is a bad sign, no?



On the contrary, it means FA is right on schedule.


----------



## Range (Jan 1, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> XD Surely, this is a bad sign, no?


*]Prooooobably -w-;​*


----------



## Thoth (Jan 1, 2009)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Forgot to account for the leap second in thr site code, did you?



This is probably exactly what happened, it did to zune...


----------



## Nightingalle (Jan 1, 2009)

cutekitty said:


> On the contrary, it means FA is right on schedule.



True.  It wouldn't be right if the year didn't begin with a site fail :B


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jan 1, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Just chill guys.
> Go get some chips and something to drink. :]



I've got Natural Light and oyster stew, close enough?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 1, 2009)

Start as you mean to go on.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Way to go Cloudchaser, you broke FA :[ .


----------



## maxgoof (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptkts3Wsx1g


----------



## Yoko Beaumont (Jan 1, 2009)

XD


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jan 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Way to go Cloudchaser, you broke FA :[ .



*laughs and takes it as the good natured joke that you probably meant it as*


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Jan 1, 2009)

hopefully with that thousand they got in donations, they can buy something that doesnt crash XD


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jan 1, 2009)

In before BAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW from Alex_Insane and other butthurt furries


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 1, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Wow, the site can't go ONE day into the new year without getting AIDs.


Copypasta for this thread.


----------



## JrtheRat (Jan 1, 2009)

how can I start my new year without furaffinity?!


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 1, 2009)

JrtheRat said:


> how can I start my new year without furaffinity?!


You did by posting this reply =/


----------



## breakmyheartcomics (Jan 1, 2009)

Isn't if ironic that the date backwards is nine eleven and the site just happened to go down today. 

Maybe that's who can fix it, the police or fire trucks. lol


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 1, 2009)

Any word on when it'll be back up?


----------



## Maikeru (Jan 1, 2009)

Masakuni said:


> Any word on when it'll be back up?



yak said within a half hour, but I'd say "give it 6 to 12 hours" just in case something ELSE goes wrong.


----------



## Range (Jan 1, 2009)

maxgoof said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptkts3Wsx1g


*You just made this crash awesome XD​*​​​


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Cloudchaser said:


> *laughs and takes it as the good natured joke that you probably meant it as*



:] .


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 2, 2009)

Ship-Wreck said:


> hopefully with that thousand they got in donations, they can buy something that doesnt crash XD


Actually, it turns out nothing crashed on our end. There was a power outage at the colo which took us down. So, in this instance it wasn't an FA issue quite so much as a _"What the hell, colo?"._

It wasn't the hardware.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 2, 2009)

Might as well post this interesting tidbit...

View attachment 7278


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jan 2, 2009)

Wasn't even 5 minuites after I saw that it was down that the usual "FA is down" thread appeared on lulz, complete with the usual jumping to conclusions about the hardware and or software being a peice of crap (which it isn't)

http://lulz.net/furi/res/425374.html

P.S.
lulz server time is the Pacific time zone


----------

